# Blue orpingtons



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Would you say these chicks are both boys based on comb size/color? They are from the same breeder and both six weeks old. They are the only two of the blue and lavender that hatched out black.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I'd say you got a girl on the left and a boy on the right but that's just my opinion...


----------

